# Gadgets Vs. No gadgets



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

With all the bickering on this forum lets try a poll, im not sure how to make it an "official" poll but if someone does please assist me......

in terms of strictly snow goose hunting do you fellas prefer to use gadgets (flyers, bouncers, rotaries, real -wingz) etc or plain jane decoys?

if your a situational guy explain when and why and when and why not.

here goes, generally plain jane fo us. simpler the better, no wind days maybe pop up some rotaries but generally we follow simple in simple out. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It's all about being different. I own all the gadgets, but if I drive around and see something in every spread I will make a note to be different.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

snogeezmen said:


> With all the bickering on this forum lets try a poll, im not sure how to make it an "official" poll but if someone does please assist me......
> 
> in terms of strictly snow goose hunting do you fellas prefer to use gadgets (flyers, bouncers, rotaries, real -wingz) etc or plain jane decoys?
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

shooteminthelips said:


> It's all about being different. I own all the gadgets, but if I drive around and see something in every spread I will make a note to be different.


X2. I think most successful snowgoosers are very good about thinking outside the box.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

I'm all about keeping it simple, except when it comes to sound


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

lesserhunter said:


> I'm all about keeping it simple, except when it comes to sound


What's your go to track? I know a lot of us own every "cd, mp3 etc" out there but it's fun to listen to guys different opinions.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Can't say I have a go to track, got all the CDs on the iPods and just let them play. I'm just big on having quality sound evenly distributed throughout the entire spread


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

snogeezmen said:


> lesserhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all about keeping it simple, except when it comes to sound
> ...


 Him and I have different tracks playing on all of the ecallers, so it would be hard to pick out our favorite.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

You can only take one with you what's it gonna be? :beer:

I'm not asking GPS coordinates to your favorite spot just having conversation I know all of us snow guys own em all anyway!

Prolly one of the snows on the praire for me


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

If I could only have one I'd have to say snow talker, have no way of knowing if it works better on the birds but my ears enjoy it


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Just decoys. It's too muddy to worry about carrying in all that other crap for a day of hunting. When I can shoot eight snow geese over two dozen socks in an afternoon I think I can manage just fine without all the junk.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

lesserhunter said:


> If I could only have one I'd have to say snow talker, have no way of knowing if it works better on the birds but my ears enjoy it


I hear ya there. :beer: I know exactly were your coming from haha


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

We ran all of the gizmos when they first came out. Sometimes 3 or 4 rotories,stalkers,bouncers,fliers had lots of motion. It was deadly when that equiptment first came out. It still can work very well but not most every time like it did in the begining. We would need at least 6 big batteries to run the show. One day I watched 400.00 worth of equiptment self distruct.The store bought rotories are pretty flimsy. It got to be too much work.Now days run about 800 silosocks and deadlies.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

I agree less crap the better everybody has them. But when hunting clients I put the stuff out because they think thier being slighted all the videos have them.really sucks setting all those fliers everyday.


----------

